# Marineland / Perfecto Tanks



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Two years ago I got a Marineland 29 gallon starter kit. A while ago I noticed a whole bunch of little bubbles in the silicone and got nervous. I decided to replace the tank only, since everything else is still working great. 

When I picked up the tank today, I was somewhat of disappointed. The silicone on the vertical seams is black compared to the whitish one on the starter kit. Needless to say, I am not too keen on the black seems. The sales guy informed me that all "better" tanks have black silicone. Apparently it is of better quality. Can anybody confirm this? 

Also, I noticed that the manufacturing label said 2007. Would the age have an affect on the present quality of the silicone?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Silicone will deteriorate over time, which is why all glass tanks will need to be resealed at some point. I know that alot of people say that tanks that are out of water and dry for long periods of time tend to have silicone issues as well. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if it's better quality or easier to work with, but I noticed that all newer tanks have black silicone. My 125 which is 5 years old has it. I recently ordered a custom 100 gallon square tank from J&L and had to specify white silicone or they would have used black also.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

lol why do you have such a preference of white over black silicone? not really that big a deal is it? especially since youll be looking at the fish not the silicone.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Chronick said:


> lol why do you have such a preference of white over black silicone? not really that big a deal is it? especially since youll be looking at the fish not the silicone.


In a rimless that there is a big difference specially planted show tank/s...


----------

